# AF Opus X "Crazies"?



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

_Oh my_...I know I love Arturo Fuente Cigars...and I started looking around at some odd ones...and ran across these photos that I would like to share.

My question is this...who here has one (or some) of these? Also, if you are afraid to smoke them...not me! I don't collect...I just look for odd ones to try...and some of these look pretty tasty!

I don't have a clue as to how to find some of these...and besides that, who in the world would have the finances to purchase such???

What say you?

(BTW, there are many other AF "crazies", these are just a few...)

*These photos taken from the GarTrader.com Rare Fuente Cigars gallery; used with permission.
*

*Opus X Boa Constrictor*










*"X" Cigar Maduro*










*Opus X Spiral Football*










*Opus X Southern Belle*










*Opus X Sammy Sosa Bat* Prototype










*Opus X Quad-color Culebra*










*Opus X Quad-color Chili Pepper*










*Opus X Python*










*These photos taken from the GarTrader.com Rare Fuente Cigars gallery; used with permission.
*


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Most of those are one time production for special people or events. So, I've had none but would gladly put fire to any and all of them. :smoke:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

_Cont..._

*These photos taken from the GarTrader.com Rare Fuente Cigars gallery; used with permission.
*

*Opus X Football*










*Opus X Drilltip*










*Opus X Decorated Orthogonal X*










*Opus X Chiselfectito*










*Opus X Bad to the Bone*










*JRW Opus X Football* (banded)










*JRW Opus X Football* (unbanded)










*Hemingway Unedited Story*










*Hemingway Mint Julep*










*These photos taken from the GarTrader.com Rare Fuente Cigars gallery; used with permission.
*


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

At one time, there seemed to be rather a lot of the footballs around. I've seen two smoked. The others are extremely low production and some of those funky opus are one-offs and never make it out of the display at Chateau Fuente.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

does any one know where i can get my sweaty hands on any of these rare opus x's???????????????????????????????????????????????????????:hmm:


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I believe a good number of them are one-offs that were auctioned off to benefit CFCF.


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

:SM Excuse while I go change my draws.


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

I like the football and the bat. 

No idea how you smoke the football. 

I am mildly curious as to what the paint is composed of, but since they are not really intended for consumption I guess it does not matter. 

Is there a customizer out there that paints sticks for special events/orders?


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

wahoofever said:


> I like the football and the bat.
> 
> No idea how you smoke the football.
> 
> ...


I believe that the "paint" you are referring to is just the different wrappers. There is a process where the roller can use multiple different wrappers when rolling a single cigar. Usually its just in a barber pole type look, but they can do different designs.

If there is some paint that im not noticing though.. someone point it out haha


----------



## Bunner (Apr 5, 2011)

these are so awsome.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

wahoofever said:


> No idea how you smoke the football.


Like This:


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Like This:


Nice pic, but the guy in the background with the hairy chest is a tad creepy looking.


----------



## drl (Jul 23, 2011)

haha, wow...


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

I *LOVE* the look of that mint julep. I wish there was a way to get my hands on some of those. Ha ha ha. I guess it's just because I'm such a huge fan of mint julep drinks. Plus, I love the Hemingway series.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

COYOTE JLR said:


> I *LOVE* the look of that mint julep. I wish there was a way to get my hands on some of those. Ha ha ha. I guess it's just because I'm such a huge fan of mint julep drinks. Plus, I love the Hemingway series.


I am with you Jacob...I want one...NOW!!!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> A "tad'?? Looks like he reeeeealllly likes the smoking action. Either that or someone off camera is giving away...


That's just NASTY!!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

quo155 said:


> That's just NASTY!!!


:noidea:
You never know!


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

wahoofever said:


> I like the football and the bat.
> 
> No idea how you smoke the football.
> 
> ...


Expert rolling of different colored natural, maduro, and candela wrappers, not paint. That's why you generally don't see things like this often. It takes a lot of skill, and I would imagine there are probably quite a few rejects before a successful one is produced.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> :noidea:
> You never know!


That's true...he looks mighty happy...but then again, that may just be the hair on his chest messing with his grin...still...just NASTY! :der:


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

There is this guy on you tube that has one hella opus x collection, and he has an opus x that was specially made for sylvester stallone, does any one know any other celebrity's with spacially made cigars for them?


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

i know its the cool thing to say that i wiuld smoke them without hesitation but i definatly wouldent, they are just too beautiful. it would be like smoking a really nice painting (except it would taste alot better and probably wouldent kill you as bad)


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Great pics. I would imagine these make a little more money for charity than your average Bake Sale or Dunk Tank.


----------



## blastbeatbill (Aug 18, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## Hot Lips (Dec 28, 2009)

Attempting to upload a great opi picture

darn it, I'll upload elsewhere and come back

nope, too much of a newbie - trust me, it's a fun pic though  Opus shelf at the factory full of crazy


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hot Lips said:


> Attempting to upload a great opi picture
> 
> darn it, I'll upload elsewhere and come back
> 
> nope, too much of a newbie - trust me, it's a fun pic though  Opus shelf at the factory full of crazy


Good Lord!! i wish i could sleep there


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

fanman1 said:


> Good Lord!! i wish i could sleep there


ok i just cant get over that, when did you go?


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

exprime8 said:


> does any one know where i can get my sweaty hands on any of these rare opus x's???????????????????????????????????????????????????????:hmm:


Carlito's nephew told me that the only way to really get these cigars is to be a guest of Carlito's in the DR. However, they occasionally come up for auction at the Cigar Family dinner.

Also, in case anyone is wondering, all of these photos are taken by Moki and can be found on Vitolas.net (lets give some credit where credit is due).


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

JGD said:


> Carlito's nephew told me that the only way to really get these cigars is to be a guest of Carlito's in the DR. However, they occasionally come up for auction at the Cigar Family dinner.
> 
> *Also, in case anyone is wondering, all of these photos are taken by Moki and can be found on Vitolas.net (lets give some credit where credit is due)*.


*+1...thank you as I was not sure where I had found the shots...I just knew they were awesome! *


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

Sign me up!!


----------



## jordanwimb (Aug 5, 2011)

Hot Lips said:


> Attempting to upload a great opi picture
> 
> darn it, I'll upload elsewhere and come back
> 
> nope, too much of a newbie - trust me, it's a fun pic though  Opus shelf at the factory full of crazy


Mmm... looking mighty fine there...


----------



## Hot Lips (Dec 28, 2009)

I haven't been yet - looking forward to my first trip eary next year. My husband has been on every ( I think) Cigar Family trip though and took this at one of them



fanman1 said:


> ok i just cant get over that, when did you go?


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

exprime8 said:


> There is this guy on you tube that has one hella opus x collection, and he has an opus x that was specially made for sylvester stallone, does any one know any other celebrity's with spacially made cigars for them?


From what I read on the net, the footballs were made for Dan Marino, and the bats were made for Sammy Sosa. As was said, these things were all made for particular events or as "fun" sticks. Don't think you'll be seeing any of them come up for sale, and if they do expect to bay big $$$.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Great photos, thanks for sharing, sorry its gone the way it has.

I need to read more about this Cigar Family Trip thing....


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Okay Gentlemen,

Last night, this thread fell into chaos and quickly became a complete debacle. The OP contacted us and implored us to delete it. As it is his thread and he had nothing to do with derailing it, we'd have done so. However, he was given the option of having everything removed from it from the first offending post to the rest of the subsequent posts, both creating the controversy and perpetuating it. He called this option "PERFECT"!

This is a good thread and definitely worth salvaging. Hopefully now we can keep it strictly on topic with a keen awareness of the Rules.

Thanks,
The Mod Team


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Okay Gentlemen,
> 
> Last night, this thread fell into chaos and quickly became a complete debacle. The OP contacted us and implored us to delete it. As it is his thread and he had nothing to do with derailing it, we'd have done so. However, he was given the option of having everything removed from it from the first offending post to the rest of the subsequent posts, both creating the controversy and perpetuating it. He called this option "PERFECT"!
> 
> ...


:director: Thanks for doing this for me & others Don..._PERFECT!_


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> Okay Gentlemen,
> 
> Last night, this thread fell into chaos and quickly became a complete debacle. The OP contacted us and implored us to delete it. As it is his thread and he had nothing to do with derailing it, we'd have done so. However, he was given the option of having everything removed from it from the first offending post to the rest of the subsequent posts, both creating the controversy and perpetuating it. He called this option "PERFECT"!
> 
> ...


Thanks Don and the other Mods. This is a good solution because it's an excellent thread.

+1.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Nice!*


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I'll personally apologize to everyone for being the one that threw the switch on this thread and will not let my mouth (or fingers) get ahead of my mind next time as far as publicizing my opinion and threadjacking someone elses effort. Poor behavior on my part.

SW


----------



## Hot Lips (Dec 28, 2009)

skfr518 said:


> Great photos, thanks for sharing, sorry its gone the way it has.
> 
> I need to read more about this Cigar Family Trip thing....


Now that the thread is back on track, this is an awesome charity and trip. I believe it was ten years ago that the first group of cigar guys from the Fuente forum got together to riase money to help out the kids in the Dominican. A few of them (including my husband) went to the Dominican for the ground breaking of the school they paid for. Since then, the Cigar Family Charitable Foundation has done amazing things and Fuente has been incredible with different fundraisers etc. The photos from Christian's first trip next to the photos from his last with kids in school uniforms and clean water and a beautiful school and lists of scholarships won would make you cry (ok, they can make me cry).

There are occassional trips that visit the factory and school. Christian looks forward to each one as an amazing visit and a chance to view the growing of these students up close.

-thead aside finished, maybe I should have started a new one-


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hot Lips said:


> Now that the thread is back on track, this is an awesome charity and trip. I believe it was ten years ago that the first group of cigar guys from the Fuente forum got together to riase money to help out the kids in the Dominican. A few of them (including my husband) went to the Dominican for the ground breaking of the school they paid for. Since then, the Cigar Family Charitable Foundation has done amazing things and Fuente has been incredible with different fundraisers etc. The photos from Christian's first trip next to the photos from his last with kids in school uniforms and clean water and a beautiful school and lists of scholarships won would make you cry (ok, they can make me cry).
> 
> There are occassional trips that visit the factory and school. Christian looks forward to each one as an amazing visit and a chance to view the growing of these students up close.
> 
> -thead aside finished, maybe I should have started a new one-


Hey do you have some of those photos that you could post here...of the school? That's be cool! :cowboyic9:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

certainly would be, pics please!


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Vitolas - Rare Arturo Fuente Cigars/Opus X Nosferatu
Opus X Nosferatu


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

*These photos taken from the GarTrader.com Rare Fuente Cigars gallery; used with permission.
*

Opus X Wizard's Wand









Opus X Firecracker









*These photos taken from the GarTrader.com Rare Fuente Cigars gallery; used with permission.
*


----------



## Hot Lips (Dec 28, 2009)

I'll dig up pics, but won't be able to dedicate a new thread for a couple days most likely, short staffed while christian is shark fishing!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Hot Lips said:


> I'll dig up pics, but won't be able to dedicate a new thread for a couple days most likely, short staffed while christian is shark fishing!


Waiting with baited breath.

I'll keep a drool towel next to my 'puter, just in case.


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

I would dearly love to get my grubby little paws on one of those rare Fuentes. Outstanding pics...keep 'em coming!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I might have a few picture somewhere to add. I'll look as time permits. Don Thank You for cleaning this up and keeping it going!


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

those braided ones look crazy! i wouldnt even know how to light it up!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

neil said:


> those braided ones look crazy! i wouldnt even know how to light it up!


Hi Neil
You un braid them and smoke one at a time they are Culebras Party are my favorites. 
*
*


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Making this thread...all things *Arturo Fuente*...

Arturo Fuente Cigar Building
Ybor City, Tampa, FL

A Beauty...










I NEED this sign for my future "Man Cave"...










When you want some good AF made cigars...on a budget...(cubancrafters.com)


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thought I'd add a couple that I found on the 'net...









Credit to: php007 off of photobucket

Credit: Vitolas.net









Credit to: php007 off of Photobucket









Credit to: php007 off of Photobucket









Credit to: php007 off of Photobucket


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

*OOOO*OOOOooooo....... Plume!:rockon::faint: (In some cases that is just dust though)


----------



## nothung (Aug 22, 2011)

having not yet had the opportunity to smoke any Opus, those pictures are insane!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

I saw those pics and thought I had entered the twilight zone...


"Imagine if you will, a room paneled entirely in Spanish cedar. RH set at an even 65% and a constant temperature of 70°F. You have entered... the Fuente Zone..." noo nee noo noo, noo nee noo noo...

That would be a most excellent place to be...


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Neal for the added photos...

And, the thing I like most about AF's is that each and every one of them are well worth the price (well, most of them!) and AF's are good to smoke. I do think they are a step above most, if not all NC cigars...IMHO.


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

quo155 said:


> Thanks Neal for the added photos...
> 
> And, the thing I like most about AF's is that each and every one of them are well worth the price (well, most of them!) and AF's are good to smoke. I do think they are a step above most, if not all NC cigars...IMHO.


ive never had a bad fuente. once, i had one unravel on me, but thats because of my crappy $3 cutter :'(


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey the pictures above look very familar. That trip was back in 2006, if you want to see all the pics go to my photobucket link. It also has pictures from the Davidoff factory.

Enjoy.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

php007 said:


> Hey the pictures above look very familar. That trip was back in 2006, if you want to see all the pics go to my photobucket link. It also has pictures from the Davidoff factory.
> 
> Enjoy.


Hey brother, thanks for posting. I wanted to make sure you got credit for these and I apologize if I overstepped, but the photos were just so awesome, I couldn't resist.


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Not at all, it's all there for anyone who wants to see.

Enjoy.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

php007 said:


> Not at all, it's all there for anyone who wants to see.
> 
> Enjoy.


Thank you Paul...for the photos...your link...and your interaction with this thread!


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

These are all my copyrighted images, taken from here:

Rare Arturo Fuente Cigars - Gallery - GarTrader

Please take them down. DMCA takedown is next.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Seriously? Wow.


----------



## durbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Angry 2and 1/2 year old thread bump brah


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Moki, I know your history here & even though I respect your knowledge I feel that maybe you have better things to do in life. Any images posted here are at the sole discretion of the poster, it is in the terms of service agreement. If you have an issue with any image posted you should be addressing the person who posted it not the board as the poster is whom DMCA would refer to even if copyright could be proved. Not a dig, just a heads up mate.


----------



## Brookswphoto (Dec 25, 2008)

Tashaz said:


> Moki, I know your history here & even though I respect your knowledge I feel that maybe you have better things to do in life. Any images posted here are at the sole discretion of the poster, it is in the terms of service agreement. If you have an issue with any image posted you should be addressing the person who posted it not the board as the poster is whom DMCA would refer to even if copyright could be proved. Not a dig, just a heads up mate.


Nope.

The website is responsible, since the website is the one showing the image.

Look guys, you can't just steal (and that is what you are doing) images off of someone else's site, and expect that they will be ok with it. People put a lot of time and effort into producing images, and deserve to have them seen in the location they want them seen.

In other words, post a link, not an image.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Just going to add my 2-cents here... I'm a huge supporter of Copyright and moki is most assuredly within rights to request that the images in this thread be taken down and to file a DMCA against Puff.com and individuals.

However, and I'm addressing this directly to moki, if you consider all of the positive publicity and marketing you've received from this site... for free... would you possibly consider allowing the images to stay up in this thread?

I personally have gone to your site many times to peruse not only the pictures but all of the other offerings your site provides. Including the trades and sales and the great information provided through the MSRP & Reference section.

If not for this thread, I probably wouldn't have found your site.

As I said at the beginning of my post, you're 100% within rights to request the removal of these images, but if possible, could you please reconsider?

Kind Regards,
Neal


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Only 2 images in this thread are on the link he posted. And it's the pictures of a single opus next to a coin not the fancy limited release shapes. I can't believe its that big of a deal. It's not like they are being used for profit or in anyway that's negative. Hell the thread is years old and was buried away. Just seems ridiculous to me. Now if it was a company logo I can understand but 2 pictures of single cigars? C'mon man.


----------



## John75 (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't want to add anything to the fire here, but as an individual who deals with copyrighted material, I noticed a couple of things that you might want to tend to before you try a DMCA takedown. On the website that he gives the link to; there is no copyright associated with the site or the photos, noted by the typical ©, if that were present, people would know not to repost the image. If you do not display that symbol, you are not necessarily protected under copyright law. To properly claim copyright one or both of those would have to be in place. This is also going under the assumption that the photos were registered with the copyright office and the appropriate filing fees were paid. Again, just trying to bring some light to both sides

This is going to be a little long so please excuse it, but this is the text directly from the copyright office:

-----------
Claims to copyright in published and unpublished photographs can be registered in the Copyright Office. This document describes the methods available for applying to register single published and unpublished photographs, collections of unpublished photographs, and photographs published together in a unit, such as in a calendar or a book. For information about how to register groups of published photographs, including contributions to periodicals, see fl-124, Group Registration of Published Photographs. For complete details about application procedures, fees, and deposit requirements, see Circular 1, Copyright Basics; Circular 40, Copyright Registration for Works of the Visual Arts; and Circular 40a, Deposit Requirements for Registration of Claims to Copyright in Visual Arts Material.

Published or Unpublished? Under copyright law, publication is the distribution of copies of a work-in this case, a photograph-to the public by sale or other transfer of ownership or by rental, lease, or lending. Offering to distribute copies to a group of people for purposes of further distribution or public display also constitutes publication. However, a public display of a photograph does not in itself constitute publication.

The definition of publication in U.S. copyright law does not specifically address online transmission. The Copyright Office therefore asks applicants, who know the facts surrounding distribution of their works, to determine whether works are published.

NOTE: Published and unpublished photographs cannot be registered on the same application.

Single Published Photographs and Published Units With one application and filing fee, you can apply to register a single published photograph or an entire unit or package of published photographs-for example, photos in a calendar, a set of baseball cards, or illustrations in a book. You can apply to register these types of photographs using eCO or paper Form VA. See Circular 1, Copyright Basics, or SL 35, Registering a Copyright with the U.S. Copyright Office for details.

Note: Published and unpublished photographs cannot be registered on the same application.

Unpublished Photographs You can apply to register a single unpublished photograph or an unpublished collection of photographs with one application and filing fee using eCO or paper Form VA. For collections of unpublished photographs:

the photographs must be neatly assembled;
a collection title must be provided;
the same party must be the copyright claimant for all the photos; and
one author must have either created or contributed to all the photos.
NOTE: Regardless of publication status, applicants should assign a title to each photograph deposited and specify the title on both the application form and the deposit itself. Do not use "untitled" as a title. If you file using eCO, use the contents title field (not the alternative titles field) to list the individual titles. If you use Form VA, use continuation Form CON.

FL-107, Reviewed September 2012
--------------

U.S. Copyright Office - Registration of Published Photographs

--------------

I've also noted on your site that you have artwork from sources that are not your own, in fact, on one comic "Scotland" you have covered over the author's with your Gartrader logo. You don't think that is in violation of copyright law? I'm pretty sure covering a copyright and publication source with your own logo is not in compliance. As the old saying goes, those who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.


----------



## Brookswphoto (Dec 25, 2008)

John75 said:


> I don't want to add anything to the fire here, but as an individual who deals with copyrighted material, I noticed a couple of things that you might want to tend to before you try a DMCA takedown. On the website that he gives the link to; there is no copyright associated with the site or the photos, noted by the typical ©, if that were present, people would know not to repost the image. If you do not display that symbol, you are not necessarily protected under copyright law.


That is just not true. Copyright exists regardless of whether you post a copyright symbol (and in fact, exists the moment that the image in this case was taken).

From Copyright.gov:

*Copyright protection subsists, in accordance with this title, in original works of authorship fixed in any tangible medium of expression, now known or later developed, from which they can be perceived, reproduced, or otherwise communicated, either directly or with the aid of a machine or device.*

Now, if you are saying that it is possible that DMCA may not be applied because he does not have a copyright symbol on his website, I suppose that may be true, but I imagine it is unlikely, as long as he can prove that he is the original owner of the works in question. It is also true that unless you register your copyright with the Copyright office, the amount you can get in damages is miniscule at best.


----------



## John75 (Sep 28, 2012)

Brookswphoto said:


> That is just not true. Copyright exists regardless of whether you post a copyright symbol (and in fact, exists the moment that the image in this case was taken).
> 
> From Copyright.gov:
> 
> ...


Oh I'm not arguing that no copyright exists. What I was trying to say is that copyright may in fact exist, but without posting his copyright information and adding the symbol, he would still have to make his case about whether the images truly were his in the first place. Easy enough to do, but he really should properly take care of things on his side before chasing down a DMCA. That's why I said the he in necessarily protected, the leg work for true protection hasn't been done.

Not sure how I feel about someone going after another site when he is guilty of the same thing on his own. That seems a little less than tactful to me.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

For the record... on the right side of each page with the image is his copyright information...

©2004-2012 by Andrew Welch, all rights reserved


----------



## John75 (Sep 28, 2012)

nealw6971 said:


> For the record... on the right side of each page with the image is his copyright information...
> 
> ©2004-2012 by Andrew Welch, all rights reserved


Gotcha, didn't see that. I stand corrected.

How do you guys feel about him having other copyrighted material hosted on his site while taking this action?


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> For the record... on the right side of each page with the image is his copyright information...
> 
> ©2004-2012 by Andrew Welch, all rights reserved


It's 2013 so has his copyright expired?


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

No, regardless of the dates expressed, once a copyright is in place, it's in place. It's just a matter of changing it.


----------



## John75 (Sep 28, 2012)

justbrew77 said:


> It's 2013 so has his copyright expired?


Nope, he just needs to update his site. Typically you put the year of copyright to the year it was created. You can change the year just to make sure everything is up to date and you are protected fully.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Either way its still petty.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

HIM said:


> Only 2 images in this thread are on the link he posted. And it's the pictures of a single opus next to a coin not the fancy limited release shapes. I can't believe its that big of a deal. It's not like they are being used for profit or in anyway that's negative. Hell the thread is years old and was buried away. Just seems ridiculous to me. Now if it was a company logo I can understand but 2 pictures of single cigars? C'mon man.


You'd be incorrect about that. Every single image posted in this thread, I personally took, and have hosted up on my web site.

They were taken from there without permission, re-hosted elsewhere, and posted here without permission and without attribution.

I realize that it may come across as crass or dick-ish to request that they be taken down, however, over the years I've had a ridiculous number of people rip off my images, posting them as their own, without attribution, and it's simply not okay.

Had anyone asked me, I would have been fine with it, as long as there was attribution, and a link to the site was included. However, neither was the case here.

I don't make any money from any of this, there are no ads on my site, and having the images posted on other sites where the owners to receive revenue in the form of ads displayed is not okay. I've even had my images ripped off and used in the online stores of commercial businesses, and that's not okay either.

Again, I request that these images be taken down. I'm in the DR currently, but I will file a DMCA takedown if necessary when I return.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

EVERY single image? So you're saying the ones posted attributed to php007's are yours? And the images of the La Unica bundle? And the photo of the barber pole opus? And the AF Neon sign? Those are all yours? Really?


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

nealw6971 said:


> EVERY single image? So you're saying the ones posted attributed to php007's are yours? And the images of the La Unica bundle? And the photo of the barber pole opus? And the AF Neon sign? Those are all yours? Really?


There are 3 images in this thread that are not mine (the ones you reference above). There are several dozen images, including a number of images you posted (without attribution, and without permission) in this thread.

Here's a complete inventory of the posts and images therein that are mine:

Images stolen from GarTrader.com - Clubhouse Room - GarTrader

(For whatever reason, I was unable to post this complete list on puff.com (I was getting a "database error" when I tried.))

I'm pretty amazed that anyone condones images being taken without permission, and posted without attribution... but whatever.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

HIM said:


> Either way its still petty.


Maybe. However, if someone took your Hot Sauce and Pork Jerky recipes, and starting selling it as their own (without permission or attribution), or profited from it, you might feel differently... and perhaps equally indignant. Especially if it had happened many, many times.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm not interested in getting involved with this thread but it should be acknowledged that credit was given in posts 27 and 28. A little late sure, but credit nonetheless. 

However, that doesn't negate the fact that if the rightful owner of the pics wants them removed, they should be removed.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

moki said:


> Maybe. However, if someone took your Hot Sauce and Pork Jerky recipes, and starting selling it as their own (without permission or attribution), or profited from it, you might feel differently... and perhaps equally indignant. Especially if it had happened many, many times.


The thing is no one here is selling anything as their own or trying to make a profit off of your pictures. That was my point.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

moki said:


> There are 3 images in this thread that are not mine (the ones you reference above). There are several dozen images, including a number of images you posted (without attribution, and without permission) in this thread.
> 
> Here's a complete inventory of the posts and images therein that are mine:
> 
> ...


I'm not going to agree with you moki. I posted one post... #51 with images... it has 4 images in it credited to php007, who I specifically asked permission from to post those images. These images were posted from his photobucket account.

Are you saying that those 4 images in post #51 are yours?

NONE of the images I posted were without attribution, so you're flat out lying about that.

So, go through the thread and tell me which post of mine has YOUR images in it. Because if it's post #51 and those images do not belong to php007, but indeed belong to you... then I will ask the mods to remove my post.

The problem I'm having with your complaint is that first you stated ALL of the images in the thread were yours. Then when I pointed out the other images that clearly weren't yours... you stated that I had posted your images, which I currently believe to be untrue until you can prove that the images I posted are yours. Show us the site those images are posted from and your copyright information. I looked at the images in Photoshop, and quite frankly, there is no Exif data that identifies the photo... no copyright, nothing...

I think we're all waiting with baited breath to hear your next explanation.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

BTW, moki, here's a post directly from php007 stating that he took the images... are you still going to claim that his images belong to you? And yes, I'm calling you out because you are claiming that I've done something that I don't believe I've done and that specifically is that I've used YOUR images in my post.

_Hey the pictures above look very familar. That trip was back in 2006, if you want to see all the pics go to my photobucket link. It also has pictures from the Davidoff factory._

_Enjoy._


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Moki, I'm done with this thread. You've accused me of using your images without attribution. I'm calling complete and utter BS on you. You want to know why? Because here is php007's photobucket gallery with the photos I posted here (and gave credit for) in it... AND... if I'm correct, I do believe that the album these photos are in contains a photo of php007 with Carlito Fuente Jr. Why don't you go take a look... then, unless you can prove that the photos that I posted in post #51 are yours... you can apologize to me and to the forum for being a jerk.

Dominicantrippart1347.jpg Photo by php007 | Photobucket


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

...


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

HIM said:


> The thing is no one here is selling anything as their own or trying to make a profit off of your pictures. That was my point.


There are no ads served on puff.com? No one benefits? Really?

Does that in any way excuse using the copyrighted images without permission, and without attribution?


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

nealw6971 said:


> Moki, I'm done with this thread. You've accused me of using your images without attribution. I'm calling complete and utter BS on you. You want to know why? Because here is php007's photobucket gallery with the photos I posted here (and gave credit for) in it... AND... if I'm correct, I do believe that the album these photos are in contains a photo of php007 with Carlito Fuente Jr. Why don't you go take a look... then, unless you can prove that the photos that I posted in post #51 are yours... you can apologize to me and to the forum for being a jerk.
> 
> Dominicantrippart1347.jpg Photo by php007 | Photobucket


I looked through every single image in the album you linked to. Nowhere did I find these images:

http://imagestore.puff.com/2011/08/23/p_3351555_0.jpg

http://imagestore.puff.com/2011/08/23/p_3351555_3.jpg

http://imagestore.puff.com/2011/08/23/p_3351555_4.jpg

Why were these images not just linked to his Photobucket album, and instead were uploaded to puff.com? Good luck with that.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

nealw6971 said:


> The problem I'm having with your complaint is that first you stated ALL of the images in the thread were yours. Then when I pointed out the other images that clearly weren't yours... you stated that I had posted your images, which I currently believe to be untrue until you can prove that the images I posted are yours. Show us the site those images are posted from and your copyright information. I looked at the images in Photoshop, and quite frankly, there is no Exif data that identifies the photo... no copyright, nothing...
> 
> I think we're all waiting with baited breath to hear your next explanation.


No one here has baited breath; perhaps you mean abated breath?

In any event, it's very possible that someone else was on the same trip I was; however, the photos you uploaded were not his, they were mine. They are nowhere to be found in his album, and as it so happens, I have the original photographs. Good luck finding them in the album you linked to, they are not there. Your recollection is incorrect.

Additionally, this does nothing to address the few dozen or so images that are the core of this thread, which are also mine, and were taken without permission, and unattributed.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

moki said:


> Additionally, this does nothing to address the few dozen or so images that are the core of this thread, which are also mine, and were taken without permission, and unattributed.


But it has everything to do with your axe to grind here having brought this issue up years after the event. PM admin please & get this sorted one way or another as this issue has very little to do with the day to day enjoyment of the forum. Get it sorted with Mr Caputo as that seems to be your want & leave us to enjoy what we do here please, PM is a great tool.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Puff isn't making money off of your pictures they make money off selling ad space. And the person that posted the pics isn't making any money by posting them here either. Warren said it all, just PM an admin or mod.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

moki said:


> I looked through every single image in the album you linked to. Nowhere did I find these images:


Here's one of them... right here: Dominicantrippart1356.jpg Photo by php007 | Photobucket
Maybe you just didn't look hard enough.



moki said:


> http://imagestore.puff.com/2011/08/23/p_3351555_0.jpg
> 
> http://imagestore.puff.com/2011/08/23/p_3351555_3.jpg
> 
> ...


As for why they weren't linked... because I asked php007 for permission to post them and he said it was fine. Just shut up, dude. You're trying to claim photos that aren't yours and your whole argument is blown up. Like I said... if the images that I posted in post #51 are yours... prove it. The thing is, you can't because they belong to php007. Now, either go back to your hidey hole and look at your **** or stfu about these photos.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

moki said:


> No one here has baited breath; perhaps you mean abated breath?
> 
> In any event, it's very possible that someone else was on the same trip I was; however, the photos you uploaded were not his, they were mine. They are nowhere to be found in his album, and as it so happens, I have the original photographs. Good luck finding them in the album you linked to, they are not there. Your recollection is incorrect.
> 
> Additionally, this does nothing to address the few dozen or so images that are the core of this thread, which are also mine, and were taken without permission, and unattributed.


No, I meant baited... as in something's fishy in this here thread... a pun, a joke, a play on words... whatever you want to call it. Obviously flew right past you.

Yes, I'm sure that you and php007 were on the same trip in 2006 and took exactly the same pictures.

Additionally, I wasn't talking about the other photos. I was specifically talking about the photos in post #51, because those were the only photos that I posted... photos that YOU accused me of posting without attribution (which simply isn't true, I did attribute them AND I asked for php007's permission to post them and was granted that permission).


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Mods, please feel free to delete post #51. This thread just keeps going on and on and Moki isn't going to admit he's wrong. The photos I posted were not his, but in order to shut him up, I'm willing to do this. And adios to this thread. It was a good and quite cool one until now.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

For the record, these are the images I posted in my post... NONE of them belong to Moki. They belong to php007.

Dominicantrippart1356.jpg Photo by php007 | Photobucket

Dominicantrippart1355.jpg Photo by php007 | Photobucket

Dominicantrippart1351.jpg Photo by php007 | Photobucket

Dominicantrippart1344.jpg Photo by php007 | Photobucket


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

HIM said:


> Either way its still petty.


Protecting copyrighted material is not petty.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm part owner of a large bar down here and have had to deal with enough copyright issues to last a lifetime. In one instance people trying to sell shirts with our company logo on them. A logo we pay hefty money for just to use the guys face. That's an issue worth making a bitch about and someone profiting off your property. This is just petty BS. As I said, Puff doesn't make any money off of those pictures they make money by selling ad space. The poster isn't making any money and neither is anyone looking at the photos. They are just pictures of cigars. We have people take pictures or do paintings of our building almost everyday, do we care? No. Why? Because its petty and not worth it. That's not even touching on the fact the credibility of these photos being his hasn't even been established. I'm done with this thread.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

nealw6971 said:


> No, I meant baited... as in something's fishy in this here thread... a pun, a joke, a play on words... whatever you want to call it. Obviously flew right past you.
> 
> Yes, I'm sure that you and php007 were on the same trip in 2006 and took exactly the same pictures.
> 
> Additionally, I wasn't talking about the other photos. I was specifically talking about the photos in post #51, because those were the only photos that I posted... photos that YOU accused me of posting without attribution (which simply isn't true, I did attribute them AND I asked for php007's permission to post them and was granted that permission).


I went back and looked at the photos you mentioned, and I owe you an apology. You are absolutely correct, those images, although very similar to the ones I took (due to the fact that we were on the same trip together), are not mine.

nealw6971, I apologize to you, I was wrong. I did go through the album you linked to, but apparently I had too many cervasas before doing so. My bad.

I edited the list to exclude those photos; the following images are mine, and were re-uploaded here as someone else's, without permission, and without attribution:

Images stolen from GarTrader.com - Clubhouse Room - GarTrader

All of those images can be found here:

Rare Arturo Fuente Cigars - Gallery - GarTrader

I've reported the posts, and I'm assuming the moderators will honor my request.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

HIM said:


> I'm part owner of a large bar down here and have had to deal with enough copyright issues to last a lifetime. In one instance people trying to sell shirts with our company logo on them. A logo we pay hefty money for just to use the guys face. That's an issue worth making a bitch about and someone profiting off your property. This is just petty BS. As I said, Puff doesn't make any money off of those pictures they make money by selling ad space. The poster isn't making any money and neither is anyone looking at the photos. They are just pictures of cigars. We have people take pictures or do paintings of our building almost everyday, do we care? No. Why? Because its petty and not worth it. That's not even touching on the fact the credibility of these photos being his hasn't even been established. I'm done with this thread.


Petty or not, that's your judgement to make, but the fact is that the images are mine, and I was not asked if they could be used here, nor did I grant permission for them to be used here. Indeed, they were passed off as someone else images, and no attribution was done whatsoever.

I'm not hard to find; the person who downloaded those images, and re-uploaded them here clearly knew they were not his images. He also clearly knew where they came from, since he got them from my web site. It would have been quite easy for him to contact me to request permission, and to link to my site, and properly attribute them. None of this was done.

I was only made aware of this thread the other day; had I seen it back when it was originally posted, I would have responded in kind then as well.

As far as credibility of the photos goes, please look for yourself.

Images stolen from GarTrader.com - Clubhouse Room - GarTrader

All of those images can be found here:

Rare Arturo Fuente Cigars - Gallery - GarTrader


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

This has turned into a bunch of sissies (well one sissie worrying about his copyrights)arguing about whose photo is who's.....take it outside. This is a place to enjoy cigars....doesnt matter whos pics they are. Like a lawyer arguing about BS. Complete...BS.
Petty....boys...petty.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Apology accepted, brother. Let's move on.



moki said:


> I went back and looked at the photos you mentioned, and I owe you an apology. You are absolutely correct, those images, although very similar to the ones I took (due to the fact that we were on the same trip together), are not mine.
> 
> nealw6971, I apologize to you, I was wrong. I did go through the album you linked to, but apparently I had too many cervasas before doing so. My bad.
> 
> ...


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

Glad to see this. Nice The above post.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

In discussing things in private with nealw6971, he suggested an idea that I'd be agreeable to:

If each post that contains my photos is edited to say:

.....

These photos taken from the GarTrader.com Rare Fuente Cigars gallery; used with permission.

.....

(with the link in place) I'd be good with it. Then I'd also be fine with them deleting this mess I started (all of my posts in this thread) if they want to as well.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Moki, send me a PM with the exact photos and I will edit them with your words above immediately. just want to make sure that I have them all and that I do not add it to others posted images.

Thanks


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Perfect resolution. Moki, thank you so much for allowing this thread to stay alive. Your photos are cool and I personally thank you for allowing them to be used in this thread.

-Neal


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Handled very well gentlemen. I will start editing now moki. Please let me know as soon as you can if I miss any so that I can correct it.

Once again, awesome job of coming to a peaceable resolution. :tu


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Indeed! It's great to see two good BOTL able to agree on what we all consider to be a serious issue. Most here now are too recent to realize that Moki has been a generous, valuable, contributing and GREAT member for a very long time. His photos and insight into our hobby and particularly all things Fuente have benefited thousands for many years. He may be one of the world's leading authorities on the topic of Fuente.

My sincere thanks to you, Moki, for your generosity of spirit in this matter and for allowing all of us to benefit from your work!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Well...I go to sleep for a few...well, many months...and come back to this! Wow! 

Moki, you're right...I copied your photos (because they were "cool") and added them here for others to see. My mistake, I am sorry...I never thought beyond that. Thank you for allowing them to remain up for others to continue seeing these beautiful cigars!

Neal, I consider you a friend...I'm sorry that you were dragged into this during my absence.

MODS, thank you for handling this the way that you did...and adding "credit" where credit was due as I should have put (or asked permission for) in the first place.


----------

